# Where to find GTO's?



## buckwheat_88 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi,

I'm looking for a project car to do with my dad and some friends.

Does anyone know where I should start my search? I live in CA.

Thanks


----------



## tito1019 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ive got a 67 coupe for sale for 5500 give me a call 435-753-9723


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try;

Collector Car Trader On-line


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

tito1019 said:


> Ive got a 67 coupe for sale for 5500 give me a call 435-753-9723


tito1019,

Is this your ad in Classic Car trader trader?

http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.com/10/3/8/75828238.htm

Can you post the Data Plate information? A 67 post with a column shift and a 389 is very rare.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Best places to look are either your local car papers, ebay, gggoats.org, autotrader.com. It all depends upon whether you would like to buy locally or find the appropriate car. What year goat are you looking for?


----------

